# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Price difference

## manofaus

just wondering what the average price to do a brick veneer house would be. The price per m2 for the brickwork vs weatherboard is what I would like to compare. Just the cladding price... eg 1200 bucks a thousand bricks or something.. Ignore the maintenance and looking after costs. I have a quote for 42 bucks a m2 not including paint for cypress cladding.

----------


## seanwknight

bricks will be more expensive for shore, but are you building a house or a shack. if its going to be your home i think you want to have a bit of quality.  
bricks laid you would be looking at around 45-55 bucks per m2.  you would also have the cost of the materials, sand cement, wall ties, steel lentils for over the windows. (if you want brickwork over the windows). there is little things like that were you save but still use bricks. like no brickwork over garage doors, windows, on gables things like that can save you a bit but you still have a brick house. there is also the cost of your bricks which  to buy the bricks would be anywere from 400/1000 too 1000/1000. 
im not shore if your price for the weather board was materials included. 
all i can say is it is a little sad to see the amount of cladding houses going up. im pretty shore non of them are built from the owner for the owner. 
but i guess you  can only do what you can afford

----------


## Lizzyodowd

have you taken into account the footing that will be needed to put the brickwork on?

----------


## manofaus

fair points. I am building a federation styled house so rusticated weatherboard is the way to go. I am thinking of owner building so I haven't included the price of the labour in my estimate, just nails, boards, vapour lining and drill bits!! The reason that I ask is just for estimation purposes with the construction budget compared to a spec home. thanks

----------


## CraigandKate

I am currently building a shed that has one brick wall and 3 weatherboard walls, for the cost side of it: 
Brick wall:
Bricks 2500 mixed clay commons $1000 cash
Bricklaying $800 per 1000 cash
Sand ~$120
Cement and Lime ~$100
Total $3320 (give or take $100) 
That was a 2.8 m tall x 12m long wall with multiple piers etc
Works out at $98 per square metre 
For the rest of the walls as far as i have got is:
Baltic pine pre-primed bullnose weatherboards 2.70 per lineal metre or $18 per square metre
Weathertex classic smooth weatherboards 200mm tall ~$14 per length 3.66m or ~$21.6 per square metre
Not going to do it for the shed, but if i was doing a house I would also put in foilboard or something similar under the weatherboard @ ~$7 per square metre
Plus, nails, paint, sandpaper, acrylic putty, caulking adhesive, wood for trims/corners, coil nailer purchase and my labour 
Hope that helps!

----------

